# Do your GSD's drink YOUR drinks??



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So I tell you Killian is a wise kinda guy! You can't leave any drink down on the floor! Even pops you got from your favorite fast food joint! He loves those the most! They have ice! 

He takes the straw out of the cups after trying to "suck" out the drink. He will GENTLY "PRY" the top off with his canines and then drink away at whatever his winnings is! He has YET to knock over a cup doing this too... He is SO SLY!!!

Tonight, I walked out for a minute to answer my phone, to see him drinking my Root Beer Float!! At the best part, where the last of the ice cream melted and it's a creamy root beer!! MMmmmmmmm!!

He's also been known to go after, beer, juice, pop, jack & coke. Seriously. ANYTHING! We really don't leave drinks out at his reach anymore. GSD's: WAY too smart for their own good!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

The only thing Rocky has drank is... PEE!

Ewww!

My boyfriend forgot to flush (men!) and Rocky just pranced in the bathroom and started drinking out of the toilet as I was doing my makeup! Luckily I was there and he only got a few licks in.

He definitely didn't get to give me kisses for a few days!!

When we go threw drive through, I always get a diet coke and he gets a cup of water lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

nope. I always put my drinks up where he can't get to them. Plus he knows I'll kill him if he ever drinks from my drinks lol

Molly stole a chocolate chocolate chip cookie off my coffee table once


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley LOVES cherry kool-aid. we never have kool-aid in the house anymore because he'd find the mix no matter where we put it too. Zena used to try and steal my sweet tea all the time. Shasta like fizzy type drinks but she doesnt try and drink them. She just seems to like the bubbles tickling her nose. Though i wouldnt put it past her to try and steal a soda.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I feel your pain sister! I can't sit a beer down anywhere that Kain won't try to sneak a drink, which is my fault. I always let him have the last sip of my beer, and he expects it. Note my new avatar.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh man, Kopper does this big time!

Every night I put a cup of water on my bedside table, and every chance he gets, Kopper tries to steal the whole cup! There have been several nights I've slept in a wet bed because my darn little puppy tried to run off with a full cup of water.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

My minpin will drink anything so we have to watch him. Jamie doesn't try to drink your drinks, but if it's in a bottle you better watch out b/c she gonna try to steal it. She loves water/soda bottles. Hubby had 2 liter soda he was drinking out of he put it down on coffee table and she came over there and tried to grab it right in front of him. Little thief!! LOL


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Just about a week ago, Tessa stole my green tea... I was at training with my other dog, and had a new unopened gallon of arizona green tea sitting on the floor in my bedroom. I came home to find Tessa had bitten the cap off and drank a few inches of the tea. The cap was still fully functional too, it screwed back on tightly and everything.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope he doesn't drink my drinks, he just knocks all of them over with his tail


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Both will try something, but after sip or two they snub their nose up at it. Unless its water or broth..they wont touch it.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja is a lush. Since she was a tiny pup she has been enthralled by the taste of alcohol. It all started when during Thanksgiving I left my beer bottle on the floor when I went to grab the TV remote. When I turned around she had already knocked over the bottle and was lapping up the spilled contents. This winter I caught her happily lapping red wine out of my glass. My fiance has caught her drinking his single malt scotch out of the glass.  Both times we figured that no dog in their right mind would attempt to drink that stuff. Now whenever my fiance or I have a drink, we either take it with us or have someone baby sit the glass. The weirdest thing is the fact that she won't take food off the table. She could have a steak placed in front of her nose on the table and she won't touch it, but soon as alcohol is there she forgets all her manners.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaiser likes to drink my wine. After the first time I came back and my glass was empty with red wine drops all over the place, I am very careful to move the glass higher if I have to walk away.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> I feel your pain sister! I can't sit a beer down anywhere that Kain won't try to sneak a drink, which is my fault. I always let him have the last sip of my beer, and he expects it. Note my new avatar.


LMFAO!!! I seriously just busted out laughing!!! HAHAHA~~~~



Lin said:


> Just about a week ago, Tessa stole my green tea... I was at training with my other dog, and had a new unopened gallon of arizona green tea sitting on the floor in my bedroom. I came home to find Tessa had bitten the cap off and drank a few inches of the tea. The cap was still fully functional too, it screwed back on tightly and everything.


That is a talented GSD!!!! Didn't damage it! Hey green tea is good stuff!!



Syaoransbear said:


> Nope he doesn't drink my drinks, he just knocks all of them over with his tail


Thats my lab *sigh* We actually got rid of our coffee table because there was no point of it if we couldn't put drinks on it!! :-/



Caitydid255 said:


> Freyja is a lush. Since she was a tiny pup she has been enthralled by the taste of alcohol. It all started when during Thanksgiving I left my beer bottle on the floor when I went to grab the TV remote. When I turned around she had already knocked over the bottle and was lapping up the spilled contents. This winter I caught her happily lapping red wine out of my glass. My fiance has caught her drinking his single malt scotch out of the glass.  Both times we figured that no dog in their right mind would attempt to drink that stuff. Now whenever my fiance or I have a drink, we either take it with us or have someone baby sit the glass. The weirdest thing is the fact that she won't take food off the table. She could have a steak placed in front of her nose on the table and she won't touch it, but soon as alcohol is there she forgets all her manners.


BWAHAHAHA!!! We should have an AA meeting for our two!!



gsdraven said:


> Kaiser likes to drink my wine. After the first time I came back and my glass was empty with red wine drops all over the place, I am very careful to move the glass higher if I have to walk away.


Oh no! WINE! Thats off limits, touch my wine and your dead. Just kidding. LOL! Not DEAD, but I will be pretty upset. Wine is good stuff man! LOL!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

WarrantsWifey said:


> So I tell you Killian is a wise kinda guy! You can't leave any drink down on the floor! Even pops you got from your favorite fast food joint! He loves those the most! They have ice!
> 
> He takes the straw out of the cups after trying to "suck" out the drink. He will GENTLY "PRY" the top off with his canines and then drink away at whatever his winnings is! He has YET to knock over a cup doing this too... He is SO SLY!!!
> 
> ...


 
 So funny!! I keep my drinks away from Odin, no dog slobber in my drinks thank you!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I have the same problem with Otto knocking down drinks with his tail. So I have to place my drink up against our decorative bowl....  But other than that I keep my drinks away from my pups.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is a booze bag! Wine is his drink of choice. We can leave all kinds of drinks on the table, but if it has alcohol in it, his tongue will be in it. He leaves all the other drinks alone. I don't let him drink it, but sometimes I forget and walk away.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie is a booze bag! Wine is his drink of choice. We can leave all kinds of drinks on the table, but if it has alcohol in it, his tongue will be in it. He leaves all the other drinks alone. I don't let him drink it, but sometimes I forget and walk away.


I always forget, but he plans on it, he knows I'm going to forget. He plots and plans, pretends to be asleep, sweetly in the corner. I walk up to go do whatever it is. He opens one eye, watches me walk away. Quickly puts on his spy gear, especially those boots that mute the sound of him walking. He sets up alarm traps at all entrances to the room, moving too quick to notice he sloppily set up the last trap. The light flickers showing lack of adequate power to the device. He moves silently over to the floor, where I was sitting, to find the ever amazing low ball glass filled with the perfect mix of a long island long tea. He sees the perspiration, he knows it's still cold. His mouth waters as he moves over, gently looks over his shoulder, nobody in the room. He makes him move, sticks his tongue out and laps up that sweet nectar, goes for his second lap, even sweeter, third, best, goes for the fourth and BAM "KILLIAN WOLFRIK!! No No!!!"

Annnnnnnnnnd caught...... goes to lay back down in the original spot and goes back to "sleep". 


Yep, thats about how our daily drink thievery goes!


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

I put my drinks away, but have seen Stella licking my coffee cup lol


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

When we get visitors come over and we offer them a drink usually a good old English cuppa! Some people seem to put there mugs between their feet rather than on our coffee table. And Nero will look in their cups and gently tip the cup over with his paw to try and get at the liquid left at the bottom! But we usually tend to put cups, glasses etc up high out of his reach!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Some people seem to put there mugs between their feet rather than on our coffee table. And Nero will look in their cups and gently tip the cup over with his paw to try and get at the liquid left at the bottom!


Hahaha. Too cute!!!!


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

HAHAHA i love this thread good to know my dog isn't the only one trying to steal from me. What is ironic is Stoli IS named after a brand of vodka as mommy is a vodka girl...but she also likes her chardonnay soooooo Stoli is officially a wino he even notices the bottle and gets all excited thinking he is going to get some (this started as a friend wanted to 'bond' with stoli as a puppy and gave him some...thanks) he is also a huge coffee fan as well which between the wine and the coffee we have serious discussions at least once a month over what is mommy's and what is not Stoli's lol

Also stoli thinks all water bottles are toys now too since we got one of those toys you put the water bottle in....ya great toy h loves it and i have tons of water bottles but now I have to watch he doesn't take one that's not empty!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Funny, just last night my husband and I were sitting on the deck having a drink and I put a gin and tonic on the table between our chairs- Stosh took a big gulp! He looks a lot more like a beer kind of guy to me


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

My fiance jokingly dipped his finger in his scotch the other night and let Baxter lick it off, thinking that would deter him. What does the dog do? Tries to jam his nose into it! My brother's dog also has an obsession with beer - he will literally try to get his tongue between the bottle and the recipient's mouth. Generally, it is not appreciated! :laugh:

Now Sam can't set down his manhattan's without Baxter trying to sneak over to them. He's also definitely stolen some of my water before, when I'm not careful. Little thief.


----------



## pache11 (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought it would deter Peaches when she tried to drink my beer. Nope, she likes it and anything else I drink. My wife will give her drinks or food to try and she ignores it, then I offer the same thing and its her favorite.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> I feel your pain sister! I can't sit a beer down anywhere that Kain won't try to sneak a drink, which is my fault. I always let him have the last sip of my beer, and he expects it. Note my new avatar.


Same here. I swear he knocks over our beers so he can lap it up.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Shane, at parties, would go under the tables, sneak his nose up and tip the drinks, quickly run under the table and drink whatever was tipped over and dripping. the first time he pulled that it took everyone awhile to figure out why their drinks were tipped over and empty. We finally caught him. He was FAST! After that, no one let their drinks out of their hands. Was a great party as we went through twice as much beer since shane was spilling everyones drinks!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Thor will run over into the kitchen if we are pouring a beer or some wine, nose in the air, scenting like crazy. He has tried to steal both on countless occasions. He also has a thing for coffee. The other day, I got up to help one of the kids and I came back and Thor was helping himself to my coffee, on the kitchen table. Yeah, great, a GSD hopped up on caffeine.:headbang:


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Dax does it on rare occasions and I'm pretty sure he learned it from our cat. Our cat is obsessed with checking everyone's drinks. If the drink is water, he starts to drink it. If it is very low he sticks a paw in to get it. He has several water bowls around the house but would rather drink the most fresh glass around (the one I just got for myself!).

I have encouraged Dax to water from a cup when we were out and about and I forgot his doggie bowl- so I can't really blame him if he does it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

new discovery.... Shasta likes iced coffee. She stole my french vanilla iced coffee about an hour ago. ice and all. Whole thing was gone before i could catch her! darn little thief!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> new discovery.... Shasta likes iced coffee. She stole my french vanilla iced coffee about an hour ago. ice and all. Whole thing was gone before i could catch her! darn little thief!


Oh man, now I want an iced coffee!! THANKS SHASTA FOR TAKING IT ALL!! 

BTW, out of all the dogs names on here, Shasta is my favorite name, how did you pick it??


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a border collie that was an expert beer thief. If I had a Guinness in hand she sat and begged like I had steak on a plate. Beer absolutely had to be placed above her paw reach, and preferably above her line of sight. She was relentless with dark beers, interested in pilsners and kinda so-so on liquor (she'd sniff the glass and move on).

Normally she'd get 2-3 tablespoons of beer in her beer dish (yes, that was it's purpose) if she wasn't too annoying with her lush habits. Old gal lived to the ripe old age of 14. Miss sharing a brew with her.


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Asher's a wino. He LOVES my wife's Franzia boxed wine. Will walk to her chair and try to stick his nose in the glass. He tries to lick the top of my beers sometimes, but isn't nearly as interested in beer as wine.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

DressageGuy4225 said:


> Asher's a wino. He LOVES my wife's Franzia boxed wine. Will walk to her chair and try to stick his nose in the glass. He tries to lick the top of my beers sometimes, but isn't nearly as interested in beer as wine.


Thats because wine is the SHIZ!!!! <3


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Both my dogs like the bottles drinks come in but could care less about the drink as far as I know. Of course I could drink dog drool all the time and be missing it but it so far it is just the bottles they love to fetch, tear to shreds, and gnaw on....we do take them when they tear pieces off.

Funny story when my lab was about 9 months old we had him up at a local soccer game at the field by my house to socialize and watch the game. Everyone was loving on him and commenting on how well behaved he was when he pranced over to a couple, snatched their bottle of pepsi, and ran off with it. He wouldn't come when called, wouldn't drop it, and sprayed soda all over everyone he ran by. He had his head and tail up high and was very proud of himself until I caught him,lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh man, now I want an iced coffee!! THANKS SHASTA FOR TAKING IT ALL!!
> 
> BTW, out of all the dogs names on here, Shasta is my favorite name, how did you pick it??


 
actually i love Shasta soda, especially the Shasta Cream Soda and i told my hubby next female dog we got, i was gonna name her Shasta. Wasnt until i met paula that i learned about the Shasta mountain that the Shasta soda company is named after lol. but yeah.... she's named after a soda brand thats named after a mountain.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Harley loves green tea with mango! He will drink my whole glass if I let him.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Nope, they'll sniff drinks and even food but won't touch it. We can drop food on the floor and they'll just look at it but not touch it.

Thor's tongue has a tendency to flick when he's sniffing food though


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

JeffM said:


> Thor's tongue has a tendency to flick when he's sniffing food though


 Oh, that's just sneaky...


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

evybear15 said:


> Oh, that's just sneaky...


I think so to, but it doesn't touch the food.


----------

